# Ever happen?



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Has anyone ever had a P get sick from a feeder or a worm, or anyting else they have fed them. I just think P's are damn hardy fish that eat everything in the wild and should be able to stomach most things. I know to be cautious about what i feed them, but has anyone had a bad experience? PLease tell.


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

i killed one with a pice of canadian bacon from my pizza dont know why but it did.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

piranha are hardy fish, but that does not mean that they cannot get sick and die from things that they have eaten.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

It woulda been cool to put this thread in the right forum. And if someone honestly doesn't know why the pizza bacon killed there p, then they have no reason to own a p. do some whomework before buying p's.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I never had *knock on wood*. But then again, Ps usually dont give the best signs of health pprob aside from coloration.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> It woulda been cool to put this thread in the right forum. And if someone honestly doesn't know why the pizza bacon killed there p, then they have no reason to own a p. do some homework before buying p's.


 Damn, no cutting corners with you huh...









_*Moved to Feeding and Nutrition*_


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

No reason to be an ass, ill post where ever i want to.....


----------

